# Cool demo



## ruinexplorer (Sep 26, 2013)

Check out this cool demo combining automation and projection.
http://www.botndolly.com/box

Obviously portions will only look cool from a very specific perspective, but some of the other forced perspective animations should look cool from other angles as well.


----------



## gafftaper (Sep 27, 2013)

What I want to know is how on earth did someone get access to all that REALLY expensive equipment to make this little video? 

AMAZING!


----------



## ruinexplorer (Sep 27, 2013)

Here's one done by a friend of mine.


----------



## metti (Sep 28, 2013)

gafftaper said:


> What I want to know is how on earth did someone get access to all that REALLY expensive equipment to make this little video?
> 
> AMAZING!


It was made by a company that owns and rents industrial robotic arms for automating scenic elements and cameras on film shoots so they already had all the expensive gear. It also bears noting that the camera was on an arm as well and this video would not have been possible without carefully matching the camera position to rendered content. From other perspectives in the room, the effect would be much less effective


----------



## ruinexplorer (Sep 29, 2013)

metti said:


> It was made by a company that owns and rents industrial robotic arms for automating scenic elements and cameras on film shoots so they already had all the expensive gear. It also bears noting that the camera was on an arm as well and this video would not have been possible without carefully matching the camera position to rendered content. From other perspectives in the room, the effect would be much less effective


 Here's a blog post from one of the creators. Certain effects are only possible from the single perspective, as @metti indicated. Some of the forced perspective shots would work from a multitude of angles, but would appear differently from various points of view as your mind would attempt to conceptualize it as a three dimensional object.


----------



## StradivariusBone (Oct 1, 2013)

metti said:


> It was made by a company that owns and rents industrial robotic arms for automating scenic elements and cameras on film shoots so they already had all the expensive gear. It also bears noting that the camera was on an arm as well and this video would not have been possible without carefully matching the camera position to rendered content. From other perspectives in the room, the effect would be much less effective




I was thinking that. There are moments when the camera is moving like it's handheld, but when the title cards would illuminate on the floor it went rock-solid. Very cool effect nevertheless!!


----------



## metti (Oct 2, 2013)

StradivariusBone said:


> I was thinking that. There are moments when the camera is moving like it's handheld, but when the title cards would illuminate on the floor it went rock-solid. Very cool effect nevertheless!!


I suspect the handheld looking shots are also done with a robotic arm that has been programmed using a trainer interface that preserves some of the natural human variation.


----------



## lwinters630 (Oct 3, 2013)

metti said:


> I suspect the handheld looking shots are also done with a robotic arm that has been programmed using a trainer interface that preserves some of the natural human variation.


Watch the behind the scenes for it that is linked at the end of the video.

Once I was asked (20 yrs ago) what my favorite lighting fixture was? I replied an LCD projector . . . . . . But honestly . . . . I had no idea where they would go . . . . This makes me think what else can it be used for in live theater?

I have to respect and love the creative minds that put this together.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Oct 5, 2013)

lwinters630 said:


> Once I was asked (20 yrs ago) what my favorite lighting fixture was? I replied an LCD projector . . . . . . But honestly . . . . I had no idea where they would go . . . . This makes me think what else can it be used for in live theater?


 
I can think of one great example. Here's another. Automation and projection nicely blended.


----------



## StradivariusBone (Oct 7, 2013)

ruinexplorer said:


> I can think of one great example. Here's another. Automation and projection nicely blended.



WOW! Wagner himself would've had a field day with that technology!


----------

